# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Signature issue - by NBVC

## Vaibhav

When going to edit my signature, the signature editor is empty. It should show my current signature with formatting structure so that it can be edited, not rewritten.

----------


## Vaibhav

NBVC - this has been fixed.  

Please check at your end and if its fine, i can mark this thread as solved.

----------


## NBVC

Still the same for me.... is there a setting in CP that I need to check?

----------


## Paul

In FF 10.0.1 (and IE 9.0.8112) I see all sig info in the Edit Signature screen.  Not aware of a setting that would hide this from you though.  (I can also see/edit all within the Mod CP.)

----------


## NBVC

As soon as I click Edit Signature, I see the editable signature in the editor, but it disappears immediately....

----------


## Paul

Hmm, mine does the opposite.  It quickly flashes blank then pops in the information.

What if you click the 'Preview Signature' button?  Does the page refresh and insert the sig text into the editor?

Wait.. I think I got it.. is your signature in white font?   :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

Yeah, funny  :Smilie: 

I did click the preview signature... nada...

----------


## Paul

In the mod cp I copied your sig and set it as my own.  When I refreshed this page it matched yours and I could open the Edit Signature page and see everything there.  I've since set it back to my original sig and still can edit it normally.  I'm wondering if that signature edit panel (container) is being blocked from loading by an add-on in FF, or if some other strange setting in your browser is preventing it.

Can you go into the signature editor screen, right-click somewhere on that screen and choose View Page Source.  Then copy and paste that into notepad and upload it?  There's no personal info that I'm aware of in the source code.

----------


## snb

It all has to do with generalsettings/miscellaneous/Message Editor interface:

If you use 'standard': your text will be visible , including the formattting tags; if you use the wysiwyg editor the text & tags screen will flash and the formatted text will be shown. You can edit that (at least in my IE8 version).

----------


## NBVC

Here you go, Paul.

I can edit regular posts, just not signatures...

----------


## Paul

I was going to mention the editor I was using, but forgot.  I do use the WYSIWYG editor, as opposed to the Standard editor which SNB pointed out.  Is that the issue for you?

----------


## NBVC

I use the WYSIWYG editor too... but I just changed it to Standard per snb's comment, and now I see the editable signature...

So which way is it supposed to be.  I didn't change anything I know of.. now all these crazy issues....

----------


## Paul

Ah, my mistake.. I *am* using the Standard editor (I see formatting tags).  I swore I saw WYSIWYG editor selected somewhere.. but maybe that was when I was looking at your settings in mod cp.  If you need me, I'll be fetching my brain from wherever it ran off to..

----------


## snb

Please do not mark this issue as 'solved'

----------


## NBVC

> Please do not mark this issue as 'solved'



so it should work with WYSYWIG too, correct?

----------


## snb

Of course..

To give you an impression of the difference I perceive using the two kinds of editors

----------


## Paul

I just changed to WYSIWYG, and see everything correctly there too.  Still using FF 10.0.1 and IE 9.0.8112.

----------


## Vaibhav

NBVC, is your signature issue sorted out?  Are you able to view the signatures both in WYSIWYG and the standard format?

----------


## NBVC

No.  I still get an empty Signature editor when using WYSIWYG.

----------


## arlu1201

NBVC,

The WYSIWYG editor is creating more problems than making it easier to use.  Hence, the tech team has disabled it.

Please check if you are able to edit your signature and revert accordingly.  If its working fine (using either the basic or standard editor), then please mark this solved.

----------


## Paul

I wish I could disable functionality within the applications I oversee and consider it resolved.  Would make my life SO much easier.

----------


## NBVC

Wait, what is that big shiny red button for.... let's push it, maybe all will be well..... 1, 2, 3, go!... oops!

----------


## Paul

Was it this button?  It has worked wonders for me.

http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/marke...1-_-easybutton

----------


## NBVC

Yeah, that's the one.. LOL.

----------


## arlu1201

> Please check if you are able to edit your signature and revert accordingly.



NBVC,

Am waiting to hear from you.  Are you able to edit your signature?

----------


## snb

What's the hurry ? This item is started at 09-02-2012. Who had to wait more than 5 weeks for any - unsatisfactory- response ?

----------


## arlu1201

We are in a hurry.  The tech team and i are striving hard to resolve these issues at the earliest.

----------


## teylyn

That's why the gray rep icons receive more priority than the real functionality, right? 

Striving hard. Yeah, right. 

Great effort. Fantastic, tremendous, outstanding. 

Results? 

Uhmmmm.... A few minor cosmetic changes while the real issues have not been tackled for three years or more. 

Maybe the tech team would not need to "strive hard" if they were qualified for the job. Someone in Simon's league would fix all the issues this forum has within a day. No. that's not fair. With Simon's expertise, these problems would not have appeared in the first place.

----------

